# Nc42, rec for a product to add a healthy glow



## csdev (Feb 20, 2010)

i am nc42, i am looking for a bronzer that does not add too much color, but gives me a healthy glow

I would love one that has sheen/dewy look, but no shimmer/glitter please


----------



## Susanne (Feb 20, 2010)

Maybe try a MSF?

M·A·C Cosmetics | Mineralize Skinfinish


----------



## CrazyBlue (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah , try msf's like Petticoat / Refined or a Cream Color Base like Improper Copper paired with a blush


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 21, 2010)

^Try the Pearl Matte Face Powder from the Lillyland collection. It's gorrrgeeeousss! No glitter, no intense sparkle, just a soft glow on the skin


----------



## dopista (Feb 22, 2010)

I am a NC42 as well.. I have not found a bronzer that gives me a healthy glow but NARS albatross as a highlighter is good especially at night.. For the day Refined MSF works amazingly well and I just spray a bit of Fix+ for a bonus effect.. It makes me look awake and really glowy and natural.. Refined MSF is LE and I was lucky enough to get one here on spectra in the sale forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTH!


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Feb 23, 2010)

I cosign on the Pearlmatte powder.  Since you don't like shimmer or glimmer (lol), you could also broze with a Mineralize Skinfinish Natural in Dark or Deep Dark!  You'll get the effect of a bronzer without the glitter. HTH


----------



## shimmercoconut (Mar 1, 2010)

I am NC 42 and I swear by nyc Sunny bronzer. I have a bronzer by orlane that is the same color as Sunny but with shimmer. These provide a nice glow


----------



## cocodivatime (Mar 1, 2010)

I recommend Comforter MSF used with a light hand.  You can build it up if you want more warmth


----------

